# English Golden Weight Management



## carries (May 18, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and would like to introduce myself. My name is Carrie and am located in Michigan. Our family has about 10 yrs experience in breeding our goldens. We have 4 golden retrievers in the family with our most recent addition a 'English' bloodlined golden. While a golden is a golden...the european bloodlines tend to be shorter, stockier and slightly heavier. Our Vet's in the area are constantly on me about the weight of my English..stating that she is too heavy. She's now 70 lbs..just like my other Goldens but she is shorter. The breeder I purchased her from has told me this is normal for the European bloodlines to run a little heavier but i was hoping to talk with some that also owns this type of golden. I'd love to share information and experiences with this great breed!

Carrie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I don't have any advice for you but I'm sure someone will be along shortly with something useful. We have a number of members from "across the pond" who would probably know better than anyone what you should expect from your new addition. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your dogs!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome!!! If you could post some pics that would be helpful. You should find much help here.....there are so many knowledgeable people to rely on. I'm not a breeder, just an owner who loves Golden's.


----------



## carries (May 18, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure things out. How do I go about posting pictures? I'd love to share some pictures!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

carries said:


> I'm still trying to figure things out. How do I go about posting pictures? I'd love to share some pictures!


There's a few ways to do it. I think the way most people find to be easiest is to use the attachment option. When you hit the "Reply" button, look further down the page under "Additional Options" and you'll see a button that says "Manage Attachments". After you click on that a little screen will pop up. Hit the button that says "Browse" (there's a whole list of them) and select the photo you want to add. You can add up to (I think) 5 photos this way. Be aware though that you may want to resize these photos before loading them in, but don't worry, we'll forgive you if they turn out large... it's a bit of a learning process!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## carries (May 18, 2008)

Okay...here goes:


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww he looks like a healthy guy!! Can you feel his ribs eaisly? He looks okay to me. My other dog (shepard mix) is on Caniade Platinum and she has lost some weight. She has always been short and stocky.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly weighs just under 70lbs and she is nice and trim for her body shape...she is quite chunky in bone and also quite long in the body...I thik 70lbs is probably about right...as long as you can see a 'waist' from above and you can feel the ribs a little you should be fine.

Here is Tilly wearing her 70lbs well!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Your dog looks like it's at a healthy weight to me. Doesn't look overweight at all.

The picture below is of Pippa this past winter at her all time high weight of about 73 pounds. She still had a waist at this weight but it is too heavy for her. She is now at 70 lbs and her ribs are easily felt. She is a very heavy boned girl and I guess you could say "short and stocky" . The vet always warns his assistants who think they can pick up "little" Pippa easily to put on the exam table that "she's very solid - be careful". People are always shocked how heavy she is when they go to lift her.


----------



## LGR58 (Mar 9, 2020)

carries said:


> Okay...here goes:


The one on the left is my zen list Golden male
The middle is my Great Pyrenees/German Shepard mix/ right is my American Golden Female.


----------

